# Isn't This A Craftsman 109?



## pgmrdan (Oct 23, 2015)

And it was NOT made by Atlas was it?

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/for/5225848081.html


----------



## Andre (Oct 23, 2015)

Craftsman 109.21270.


----------



## pgmrdan (Oct 23, 2015)

How about my second question too please?  Were any 109's made by Atlas?

He's advertising this machine as an Atlas Lathe.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 23, 2015)

No.  109 contractor code means AA.  And Atlas did not make any of the AA lathes.  Unfortunately, Craig's List doesn't seem to care too much about truth in advertising.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Oct 23, 2015)

Picture


----------



## Heavycrimp (Oct 26, 2015)

Unless you are ready to accept a LOT of compromises, I'd pass.  The cross and compound feeds have no graduated dials, their screws are 5/16-24, which means that they feed .0416 per revolution (not very handy).  The spindles are puny, easily bent, have a non-standard taper and a tiny 1/4" through bore.  There are also problems with the gibs on the saddle and cross feed.  I could go on but they make a Chinese 7x14 look like a marvel of engineering.  If you get one at a bargain, don't mind doing a lot of fiddling and realize what it is, go for it but I'd save my money and keep looking.  I bought a 9x24 Southbend C model in need of some repair on CL for $125 this summer.  By the time I convert it and purchased all the parts, I will still have less than 500 dollars in a nice quick-change lathe.


----------



## pgmrdan (Oct 26, 2015)

I was just window shopping when I saw this one.  I wasn't looking to buy this or any other 109 at this time but was thinking about the possibility of buying one later.  I think you just blew away that idea. 

Thanks!


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 26, 2015)

If you are interested in a new hobby. Guys really like those 109 lathes for pen turning. 

https://www.pennstateind.com/


----------

